# tattoos



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey guys/gals
Just thought i would start a thread for tattoos and piercings havent came by any threads for them so thought i would start one if there is already one just guide me in that direction if possible Im @ work right now so cant post but will def post when i get home, right now i have like 8 tats and 3 piercings i have my lip, labret(chin), septum done. So lets see those tats and piercings.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Leveldrummer started one a while back. Im sure if you dig deep enough you can find it.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I haven't found level's thread either........ I'll add mine here. I have 6 tats, and the only piercings I have are in my ears, the odd one is my conch.....

I have pisces on the back of my ankle, a couple on my belly, one on my thigh, one on my back and a toering..... I've been thinking about number 7, addicting things they are!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

i have conch, and rook


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

*tatoos*

Hey, when im few years older i would like a tatoo of some sort..but can any1 tell me which are the most painful :chair: places and the least..thnx lol


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I remember LD saying soft spots hurt the most. I think like elbow, side, stomach and stuff.


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

*thanks*

oki doki ..thnx for the info..btw i just found previous tatoo post ..is there an age restriction to tatoos?
thanks ollie


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Pain is highly individual. For me, its soft spots like the underside of my upper arms, as well as places close to the bone, like shoulderblades.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

I'd never get a tatto as I think there stupid and ugly looking, I mean like what if you got tatto's going up your arm and your at some place formal. Or if you get piercing's all over the place it won't look right if you take them out and have all these holes all over your body. I espically dislike those stupid earings that they stick in your earlobes that are black and they make your earlobes HUGE, then when you grow up and learn that they are stupid you have a earlobe that hangs like 3" away from your chin or something. LMAO


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

*tatoos*



Durbkat said:


> I'd never get a tatto as I think there stupid and ugly looking, I mean like what if you got tatto's going up your arm and your at some place formal. Or if you get piercing's all over the place it won't look right if you take them out and have all these holes all over your body. I espically dislike those stupid earings that they stick in your earlobes that are black and they make your earlobes HUGE, then when you grow up and learn that they are stupid you have a earlobe that hangs like 3" away from your chin or something. LMAO


No offence but imo tatoos are ment for looking at and if your at some place 2"formal" it should look nice rather than grim(unless the tatoo wasn't done properly)..i slightly agree bout peircings ova your body (i dont think peircings look good)but still its the persons choice...tatoos rule:argue:  lol

ollie


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Haha Durb.

Cheesy feet, there is an age limit in my state...you have to be 18 to get a tattoo without parental consent....I'm not sure how old you have to be to get one with parental consent though.

I'm not brave enough to get one...I don't like pain so I'd have to be drunk or something to get one. If I did get one, it would be on my lower back.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

But I mean like, if you got like all kinds of heavy metal and all other kinds of wierd tattos on you, it just makes you look like a person who has nothing better to do than attract weird looks from people. LOL


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Tats and piercings are totally personal and subjective. Some people view them as art, others think they're hideous. If you hate them, don't get one. Period. Personally, when I'm 80 I don't plan to wear a bikini so who gives a crap if I have tattoos all over my belly......kwim?

I think they're beautiful, I think they're artistic and I think they are a personal reflection of 'something' for the person bearing them.

As far as pain goes, thats personal too. My sister loves the feeling, I tend to think they can be painful. For me it depends on the size.....the smaller ones are easy, just annoying. The bigger ones get to be god aweful painful. My sides hurt the worst. My ankle and toe and belly were a breeze..... My thigh hurt like a ***** too.

Also, keep in mind that this is something that you'll have forever.........don't get anything trendy or anything you wouldn't like when you're 30. I wouldn't advise anyone under 21 getting one personally.......you barely know yourself at that age and tastes change. I have a coverup and I wish I could cover IT up. I'm stuck with it.....but oh well, its part of me now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

I thought tatto's were removable if you got some kind of surgery or somthing.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah um........how much money do you want to spend?? Its expensive and it leaves a scar...... and it takes many procedures depending on the color and size of the tat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh, I see.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Some ink colors don't remove very well either, and laser removal is VERY painful. Some say more painful than getting the tattoo in the first place. NEVER get a tattoo thinking you can get it removed later. You should always go into it with the understanding that its permanent. 

Before I got my first one, I got a temp tattoo and walked around with it on for a week. I went to the tattoo parlor several times over several months, looking at all the flash and figuring out just what I wanted and where I wanted it. Several tattoos later, I have no regrets and actually am planning on getting more - assuming I can put enough money aside and not buy fish/tanks for awhile.  Felt nothing on my chest, a bit of sting on my arms, but my shoulderblade felt like they were drawing with a scalpel.


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

*hmmm*

But I mean like, if you got like all kinds of heavy metal and all other kinds of wierd tattos on you, it just makes you look like a person who has nothing better to do than attract weird looks from people. LOL

Y didn't u say so b4 then?hmm lol ,u don't know wot your trying to say


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh....Leave me alone!!!!


LMAO


----------



## Katwulfe (Jan 25, 2006)

I didn't get my first tatoo til after I was 30


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> Oh....Leave me alone!!!!
> 
> 
> LMAO



Rofl i will neva leave u alone muhahaha


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> Some ink colors don't remove very well either, and laser removal is VERY painful. Some say more painful than getting the tattoo in the first place. NEVER get a tattoo thinking you can get it removed later. You should always go into it with the understanding that its permanent.
> 
> Before I got my first one, I got a temp tattoo and walked around with it on for a week. I went to the tattoo parlor several times over several months, looking at all the flash and figuring out just what I wanted and where I wanted it. Several tattoos later, I have no regrets and actually am planning on getting more - assuming I can put enough money aside and not buy fish/tanks for awhile.  Felt nothing on my chest, a bit of sting on my arms, but my shoulderblade felt like they were drawing with a scalpel.


I wanna see Tina's tats!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I would sooooo get a tattoo but unfortunately relegion doesnt allow it...lol yeah im more of the religeous type.......but if i wasnt i would sooo go for some major sleeves. I mean i could think of tons of things that have so much meaning that i would be able to paint onto my body......mann i wish tatts were allowed lol


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Come on guys LETS SEE SOME PICS! 

To fisnish an answer from above I believe if you are under 18 and with a parent you need to have birth certifs. photo ID and all that stuff to get it done. But pffft I know i would never want my parent to be with me if i got a tattoo underaged.

As for piercings I like them....a lot. And gauged ears. Me and my sister went nuts with it.. woo


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea enough with the small talk!! put em up!! 
durb, the only thing i can say, its maybe once your older you would understand what it means to have something in your life that means something to you, for some people, they are just looking for attention, but for others, tattoos mean a whole lot, and try to remember most of the people covered in tattoos are the type you want to offend.

harif, i dont see how a religion can get in the way, your body is a gift from god right? your body is a temple? have you ever seen a bare temple, one with no decorations? i have the sacred heart of jesus on my forearm, and it means alot to me, and reminds me how to get through hard times.

any way, here are some of mine.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

K, here are three of mine. The thigh one would show too much.........and the toe one is too small........

Keep in mind I'm a crappy photographer and I just took these......the one on my back was a pain to take........same with the others actually. I had to do it myself......lol.
Oh, keep in mind I'm not as um, trim as I used to be (kids.....).


my hello kitty (which is my second cover up actually.......I had my ex husbands name under it..........yeah, don't EVER tattoo someone's name on your body)










My other kitty......










My back (I copied that one from one of my favorite famous people)
It goes aaaall the way down. 









Sorry this is dark........its my pisces one (my son's sign)


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Woops. That was four.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

Hello Kitty? LMAO


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes! I love hello kitty....... She was created the same month and year I was born. She was my first love when I was a child. I know its a huge fad right now, but I had her before the fad. I took her to school with me when I left the first day..... she was very important to me as a child. That might sound lame to you, but it's not to me.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

msdolittle that back tattoo is VERY cool!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll see if I can get hubby to take some pics. I've got a small flaming heart, dragon on a cloud, squirrel in a straight jacket (don't ask - long story), and two roses joined by a chain.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

OoO I wanna see the squirrel in the straight jacket, I've got time so tell the story. lol


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

Good job boys and girls keep em comming, all my tats are custom buddy owns his own shop, i have the one in the avatar i have 2 paul booth inspired and some tribal def will post pics, dec 2nd got 8 hrs booked for a back piece itz a grave yard scene with ppl that passed that were close to me there names and such will be on the graves a huge decrepit tree in the middle and a face fading out in the clouds preety damn sweet and again all this is free hand. 
The way i look at things is that my body is a huge canvas i love art so it all makes sense, as to the comment with the weird looks and such in my opinion piercings and tats compliment the body just makes things a lil more interesting, im 6'2 i have dreadlocks to my a$$ and ALOT of facial hair so any we look at it im getting weird looks no matter where i go, not too concerned with that, and just because u have tats and piercings doesnt mean u cant dress nice or look good at a formal occasion def a personal opinion, It may sound weird but i love the pain and pain=beauty so....Like said above when ur old enough to understand u may or may not like them still but u will def respect the meanings behind alot of tats.
Hariff what religion are u?? u can smoke hookas but cant get tats?? msdolittle love the hello kitty good cover up i must say.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Ive got 4 of them, I will post pics when I can take some pics outta work


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay schism..........now you have my curiosity piqued. I want to see a pic of you!! I'd LOVE to see those dreads!!!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

So no pics?!!?! :[


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I aint eva gonna git on, plus parents would never allow it....


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

Im def going to get the pics up, have viruses on my persoanl comp trying to get that worked out ma have to get a new comp not sure, prolly going to take new ones and load them at a buddys house prolly, lol i actually just trimmed myself up abit cut like 3-4 inches of dreads off still 1/2-3/4 down my back


----------

